# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > CodeIgniter >  سوالی در رابطه با tutorial های موجود در codeIgniter

## arash.k

سلام
من تازه کار با codeigniter رو شروع کردم و در حال مطالعه tutorial ها موجود در خودش هستم. در ضمن مطالعه به این کد برخوردم: 
public function get_news($slug = FALSE)
{
	if ($slug === FALSE)
	{
		$query = $this->db->get('news');
		return $query->result_array();
	}

	$query = $this->db->get_where('news', array('slug' => $slug));
	return $query->row_array();
}
حالا سولم اینه که اینجا مگه query$ یک شی هست که ما باهاش به row_array  دسترسی پیدا میکنیم؟ و اینکه اصلا row_array  چی هست ؟ در ضمن اگه منبع بهتری برای آموزش CodeIgniter سراغ دارید بگید. ممنون.

----------


## ali.nazari

متغیر query در حقیقت اینجا یه رکوردسته که از اجرای sql بدست اومده. میتونه object یا array باشه. row_query هم یکی از رکوردهاست. 
برای CI یک کتاب که همراه با مثال توضیح داده سیستم رو Wrox - Professional CodeIgniter هستش. ولی قدیمیه و برای ورژن 1.7 فکر کنم نوشته شده.

----------


## ayelius

بهترین منبع برای یادگیری CI انجمن خود سایت سازنده هست ، بخش CI سایت برنامه نویس خیلی ضعیفه ، یک ماه پیش اینجا یه سوال کردم هنوز یه نفر هم جواب نداده ، در صورتی که توی انجمن سایت سازنده همون ساعت اول شروع کردن به جواب دادن و کمک واسه حل مشکلم. منابع فارسی هم همش ترجه داکیومنت های خود CI هست که خیلی هم قابل قبول نیست.
http://codeigniter.com/forums/

----------


## dogi65

خود userguide سایت codeigniter بهترین مرجع می باشد
http://codeigniter.com/user_guide/

----------

